# Ibs worried



## 13978 (Sep 22, 2005)

Hi everyone,Iam new to this site.I have just recently found out that I have IBS.I Have a question if anyone can help me out.I have mucus in my stools and i a mvery concerned.I just started taking lexapro about two weeks ago and am wondering if the med could be causing this? Thanks for any advice given. Nicole


----------



## 22144 (Aug 6, 2005)

Mucus is very common.


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

Angst is correct, Mucous is very common. DOn't worry about it at all, its a natural occurance- i think our guts just produce a little bit more.


----------

